
Languages and IDEs you can try online - bemmu
http://www.tutorialspoint.com/codingground.htm
======
elangoc
Clojure REPL at [http://www.tryclj.com/](http://www.tryclj.com/) which has
link to Github source code.

Clojure(Script) REPL at [http://clojurescript.io](http://clojurescript.io)
with source code at
[https://github.com/ScalaConsultants/replumb](https://github.com/ScalaConsultants/replumb)

------
andrewchambers
Myrddin has an online playground
[http://eigenstate.org/myrddin/](http://eigenstate.org/myrddin/)

If you haven't heard of myrddin (from the site):

Myrddin is designed to be a simple language that runs close to the metal,
giving the programmer predictable and transparent behavior and mental model.
It also does strong type checking, generics, type inference, closures, and
traits.

------
kenOfYugen
A few more classic and esoteric languages are available in
[https://repl.it/](https://repl.it/)

------
asadlionpk
Something we did, includes Swift and shell:
[https://codepad.remoteinterview.io](https://codepad.remoteinterview.io)

Also, for making your own such service:
[https://github.com/remoteinterview/compilebox](https://github.com/remoteinterview/compilebox)

------
rrherr
tmpnb launches temporary Jupyter notebook servers using Docker containers:

[https://tmpnb.org](https://tmpnb.org)
[https://github.com/jupyter/tmpnb](https://github.com/jupyter/tmpnb)

------
pdkl95
swi-prolog has a very-nice web IDE:

[http://swish.swi-prolog.org/example/clpfd_sudoku.pl](http://swish.swi-
prolog.org/example/clpfd_sudoku.pl)

------
SixSigma
MBED.org

C++ for embedded devices

